# SE-R M/T Oil, Brakes



## Bullock86 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have an 05 SER and need to change the Tranny oil. Plan on using synthetic. Any recommendations??

I also need Rotors and Pads.. But I don't want a real dusty pad... Thoughts???


----------

